# Γιατί είναι χρήσιμες οι ξένες γλώσσες ...



## alevapa (Mar 28, 2014)

Οι ξένες γλώσσες βοηθούν στη λήψη καλύτερων αποφάσεων ενώ η γλωσσομάθεια βοηθά και στην ενίσχυση των γνωσιακών λειτουργιών στα παιδιά και στους πάσχοντες από άνοια. 

Διαβάστε ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Economist


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2014)

...
Ευχαριστούμε, alevapa!

Μερικά σχετικά νήματα:

*Σε φόρμα ο εγκέφαλος χάρη στην εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών
*
*Με τα αγγλικούλια μας*

*Don't learn foreign languages*


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2014)

Ίσα που μου άνοιξε την όρεξη. Πολύ λίγα για ένα τεράστιο θέμα, με κάποια λάθη στις προσεγγίσεις:

Albert Saiz, the MIT economist who calculated the 2% premium, found quite different premiums for different languages: just 1.5% for Spanish, 2.3% for French and 3.8% for German. 

Σύμφωνοι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να λάβεις αυτό σαν μέτρο για μακροπρόθεσμο υπολογισμό. Από τη στιγμή που θα αναδείξεις την ελκυστικότητα της επένδυσης (π.χ. του να μάθεις γερμανικά λόγω 3,8%) είναι πιθανό να αυξηθεί η προσφορά γερμανόφωνων και να χαθεί το πλεονέκτημα. 

Έπειτα, στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι απλώς ζήτημα εκμάθησης μιας ξένης γλώσσας. Η Ευρώπη, αν θέλει να γίνει σαν τις ΗΠΑ, θα πρέπει να κοιτά όλο και πιο σοβαρά την ανάγκη για μια κοινή γλώσσα εργασίας, για μια γλώσσα που θα είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα όλων των Ευρωπαίων. Δεν νοείται φεντεραλισμός με καμιά τριανταριά διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Αλλά για να φτάσουμε εκεί, θα πρέπει πρώτα να πιστέψει ο κόσμος στην ομοσπονδοποίηση της Ευρώπης. 

Και μη σας φανεί παράξενο που αυτό που λέω σ' ένα φόρουμ μεταφραστών είναι ότι η Ευρώπη δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ανάγκη από τόσους μεταφραστές. Μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μη χρειάζεται η Ευρώπη τους μεταφραστές, θα έχει ήδη κάνει τη ζημιά το Google Translate.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έπειτα, στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι απλώς ζήτημα εκμάθησης μιας ξένης γλώσσας. Η Ευρώπη, αν θέλει να γίνει σαν τις ΗΠΑ, θα πρέπει να κοιτά όλο και πιο σοβαρά την ανάγκη για μια κοινή γλώσσα εργασίας, για μια γλώσσα που θα είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα όλων των Ευρωπαίων. Δεν νοείται φεντεραλισμός με καμιά τριανταριά διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Αλλά για να φτάσουμε εκεί, θα πρέπει πρώτα να πιστέψει ο κόσμος στην ομοσπονδοποίηση της Ευρώπης.


Συγγενείς που ζουν στην Ελβετία μού έχουν επισημάνει ότι, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, η γλώσσα εργασίας σε αυτή την επίσημα τετράγλωσση χώρα (θυμίζω: γερμανικά, γαλλικά, ιταλικά και ραιτορωμανικά -- που έχουν συμβολική αξία, όμως) είναι τα αγγλικά. Τα αγγλικά διδάσκονται ως δεύτερη γλώσσα από την πρωτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση (πρώτη είναι η γλώσσα της περιοχής) και, στους εταιρικούς χώρους εργασίας, προκειμένου να αναγκάζονται γερμανόφωνοι να μιλούν (και να μην καταλαβαίνουν) κακά γαλλικά ή οι γαλλόφωνοι αντίστοιχα κακά γερμανικά, μιλούν όλοι αγγλικά, εξυπηρετώντας και τα αλλοδαπά εταιρικά στελέχη που παρεπιδημούν στη χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2014)

Ωραίο παράδειγμα!

Με την ευκαιρία: βρήκα κάπως άστοχη και τη σύγκριση που γίνεται στο τέλος, κάτι σαν «μήλα και πορτοκάλια».

An hour spent learning French is an hour spent not learning something else. But it isn’t hard to think of school subjects that provide less return —economically, anyway—than a foreign language. What is the return on investment for history, literature or art?

Θα πρέπει να δούμε τη γλώσσα σαν δεξιότητα επικοινωνίας και εργαλείο πρόσβασης στη γνώση (με την οποία επιχειρείται εδώ η άμεση σύγκριση). Μοιάζει κατά κάποιον τρόπο με δεξιότητες όπως την πληκτρολόγηση και τη χρήση υπολογιστή και λογισμικού. Σήμερα ένας Έλληνας που θέλει εξειδικευμένη πρόσβαση σε πληροφορίες για μια νέα χημική ανακάλυψη, είναι πιθανό να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει *υπολογιστή* και *ιστοπλοϊκό* (browser) για να εξασφαλίσει πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία στην *αγγλική γλώσσα*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έπειτα, στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι απλώς ζήτημα εκμάθησης μιας ξένης γλώσσας. Η Ευρώπη, αν θέλει να γίνει σαν τις ΗΠΑ, θα πρέπει να κοιτά όλο και πιο σοβαρά την ανάγκη για μια κοινή γλώσσα εργασίας, για μια γλώσσα που θα είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα όλων των Ευρωπαίων. Δεν νοείται φεντεραλισμός με καμιά τριανταριά διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Αλλά για να φτάσουμε εκεί, θα πρέπει πρώτα να πιστέψει ο κόσμος στην ομοσπονδοποίηση της Ευρώπης.


:up:



drsiebenmal said:


> Europe cannot just be the legal alternative to extreme nationalism; it must become the passionate alternative.


Συν ένα στην υπογραφή σου, Δόκτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Συν ένα στην υπογραφή σου, Δόκτορα.


Ο έπαινος ανήκει στον Μπόνο... :)


----------



## alevapa (Mar 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έπειτα, στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι απλώς ζήτημα εκμάθησης μιας ξένης γλώσσας. Η Ευρώπη, αν θέλει να γίνει σαν τις ΗΠΑ, θα πρέπει να κοιτά όλο και πιο σοβαρά την ανάγκη για μια κοινή γλώσσα εργασίας, για μια γλώσσα που θα είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα όλων των Ευρωπαίων. Δεν νοείται φεντεραλισμός με καμιά τριανταριά διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Αλλά για να φτάσουμε εκεί, θα πρέπει πρώτα να πιστέψει ο κόσμος στην ομοσπονδοποίηση της Ευρώπης.
> 
> Και μη σας φανεί παράξενο που αυτό που λέω σ' ένα φόρουμ μεταφραστών είναι ότι η Ευρώπη δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ανάγκη από τόσους μεταφραστές. Μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μη χρειάζεται η Ευρώπη τους μεταφραστές, θα έχει ήδη κάνει τη ζημιά το Google Translate.



Η επίσημη γλώσσα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης είναι η Μετάφραση.


----------

